# Mulberry Pheasant



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to drop a note about Tony at Mulberry Pheasantry on 725. I am not normally a hunt club type of guy but this guy has a good thing going. I made it down last week to tune up my setter. 

I honestly thing this was the closest thing to a real hunt that I have ever experienced at a preserve. Great birds, Great cover. 

These birds are tough to hunt. They are not the big fat old blindfolded lumps of feathers that any old **** dog could find. (no offense to you **** hunters) These birds are hot! I would highly recommend this hunting experience to anyone out there. Tony and his wife are more than hospitable and offer some great services to all styles of upland bird hunting. They offer Pheasant, Quail, Partridge, and chuckar. Tony offers tower shoots and also has some camping areas. 

More info is located at http://www.mulberrypheasantry.com/

I am not affiliated with this preserve. I just had such a great experience that I wanted to pass this along to all you uplanders out there!


God Bless,
Josh


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Josh, 

You are RIGHT ON about Tony & his farm. I've hunted many "put & take" preserves, and Mulberry is far & away the best.

I have been training my 1-year old black lab out at Mulberry the last two months, and Tony is very accommodating to people who are training dogs. Plus, I agree with you, the birds are great and the habitat is first class. By the way, I don't work for Tony nor am I related to him!

Maybe we could get together some time this fall. PM me if you are interested.

Pete


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

i just came from there 30 min ago..Luke my dog and i worked 1 of the east fields..

We went 3 for 3 and was a great day...


----------

